# Missed This Vostok On Ebay



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rather nice









I wonder if Roy could get any?


















(Sellers photo)

BTW it eventually went for Â£52.05


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Like a wrong way round b-uhr... ie short hour had that points to the mins and long mins hand that points to the hours.... its different but not sure it makes sense..

unless the hands are the other way round of course.... which means it makes sense but defys convention...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It could be a franken as it has the Neptun bezel on a case and dial combination that I haven't seen before.









It could also be a "special" edition of a million or so.







Or a real one that is rare.







Who knows?

It does look a bit nice though.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The dial is a familiar design but not with that bezel.

Can you send me the sellers name Mac then maybe I'll be enlightened







?

Â£52.05







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Like a wrong way round b-uhr... ie short hour had that points to the mins and long mins hand that points to the hours.... its different but not sure it makes sense..
> 
> unless the hands are the other way round of course.... which means it makes sense but defys convention...
> 
> ...


If we worried about them making sense we`d all be wearing cheap analogue quartz watches


















Stan said:


> It could be a franken as it has the Neptun bezel on a case and dial combination that I haven't seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Stan, I have seen the dial before on one of Vostoks more naff (IMHO) `modern` designs and really liked it, I thought it would look cool in an Amphibia type case, also I would like a change to the standard red & black circle bezels and really like the Neptune`s one









So this watch seemed ideal for me, unfortunately it proved very popular with other people as well









I do hope it is a factory design and becomes available from a certain fine watch seller we know


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

On the Vostok subject - how about this................*The Vostok Komanderskie Paratrooper Chrongraph*.................










There are as far as i can tell - 3 models green for paratroopers, blue for the sailors and black for soldier boys - I think it may be based on 3133 movement.

Pinched the piccy from "another place"


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Charles, we have a member called DAS who posted a pic. of his collection a while back.

He has some very nice watches ( including Strelas







), but this is the only surviving pic.







.

They do use the 3133 movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The one on the far left is rather cool


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Rather nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good that. - I like it anyway









does the bezel rotate or is it fixed??









Also curious at to the diameter of ot ..........looks quite a biggie?

I'd buy one at Roys prices but Â£52 is a bit







imo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mark_B said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Rather nice
> ...


The sellers photo`s shows it to have a standard Vostok Amphibia case therefore it will be 39mm excluding crown.


















As Stan said the bezel looks like the one fitted to the Neptune and all the Vostok bezel`s are (AFAIK) interchachable so it should rotate


----------

